# From ugly to great.



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We are on our 3rd small commercial job since Jan. 1st. The first as I have posted was a chit show and got ugly fast. Still waiting for final payment.

The 2 we did right after was for a different GC. All he does is praises our work. Wow you 2 are good and fast. Our last painter would have taken 3 times as long and no where near the same quality. The GC's crew is the same way, praising our work. We sprayed all the doors, casings and crown. The GC said his old painter would never spray let alone buy decent paint. Even with this being nc there are minor patches to touch up which after first coat and the show good we repair them, again some thing his past painters never did.

I almost forgot there were still good contractors to do work for. The first one put a bad taste in my mouth. I know I can't let one company ruin it for us but that job was the worst I have ever done.

We hope to keep on top of this new GC's work load. He has tons of work coming up for us. This is the same GC that installed that Zebra Wood counter.

It's always nice hearing the truth and not some BS from an angry GC.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

good here dave


----------



## LaserLines (Jan 31, 2013)

Sounds like you have your foot in the door. Good on ya.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Nice bro I work got builders as well. I've learned through the years that there are good ones to work for and bad ones as well. Homeowners are the same. Good luck with your new business relationship. Working with builders definitely took my business to the next level. I wish the same for you.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We got our start with builders then walked away from them for a few years. The contractors we are working with now do top notch work and best of all they pay our price. Other wise we still don't need them to keep going, we are slammed with work still.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

All you need is one or two awsome builders and you can make a nice life for yourself. The problem is it takes years to figure out which ones are good to work for.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

That's good to hear Dave. That one nasty experience with a GC left a bad taste in my mouth for going in that direction ever again. However, in the next couple of weeks I'm starting a pretty big job with a guy I've been told by several people is good to work for.

Really hoping this works out. Another guy I do a lot of work for is great, but he only takes on one or two larger projects per year.


----------

